# Bees for sale after almonds



## Bob Harvey Florida

Several of the beekeepers that go with me to almonds want to sell all or part of the bees they are sending.
There are 8 frame & 10 frame hives available.
6 way and 4 way pallets.
Doubles and deep & super - (1-1/2's)
One beekeeper who runs queen excluders said he could single out some 10 framers.
Last year hives sold for $185 for doubles.
We sold out 4 years in row.
We were sold out without posting last year before any hives were shipped.
I will show the bees. Also inspect, sort, flag, and load the bees for you.
I will connect you with the owner of the bees to negotiate the price, if Barry allows this post without a set price on every thing.
Some of these hives may be available before almonds as not all the colonies are committed yet.

Contact Bob Harvey 609-381-8136

[email protected]


----------



## Knowledge22

I emailed you. I would like to know more about possibly buying 1 or 2 8 or 10 frames.


----------



## Johnny-5

Email sent I'm in for 2 dozen


----------



## Voogesbees

I sent you an email


----------



## Bob Harvey Florida

All the hives are in place and almond bloom is on. Grading starts monday. I will start sending the sellers contact information to the buyers.


----------



## Johnny-5

Bob Harvey Florida said:


> All the hives are in place and almond bloom is on. Grading starts monday. I will start sending the sellers contact information to the buyers.


you guys weathering the rain ok, "swamp beekeeping" is nothing new to most of us in the south but i hear its getting a little out of hand out there ;]

i had a (609) # txt me first of the week but no response back


----------

